# Delta unifence sacrificial board



## Crotalusco (Aug 13, 2009)

Is there a way to attach a sacrificial fence to the Delta unifence without drilling holes in my fence?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I don't think so, however*

You can just take off the aluminum fence and replace it with a substantial wood one and you're done!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Just got the new rockler catalog and they have a specialized clamp for attaching a sacraficial clamp to a fence without drilling holes. Can't comment on how it works, but the design looks simple enough to make one yourself, although 17.99 a pair probably won't break the bank. I am sure some of the tinkerers here could somehow improve the design! The part # online is 31373 at Rockler.com. Hope this helps or gives some ideas.


----------



## Crotalusco (Aug 13, 2009)

woodnthings - not a bad idea at all

ACP- Ya ive seen those and love the idea behind them. With the fence on the unifence being awkward shaped i am not sure if those clamps would hold. You would have to put them very forward on the fence too.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah, good point, those are oddly shaped. I shoulda looked at Woodnthings pics closer. I have never used a unifence. Just out of curiosity, why are they built like that or is that with the aluminum fence removed and that is what is left? How do they compare to the more traditional rip fence that is common place these days?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Just drill two holes. What's the big deal? 1st time I needed a sacrificial fence I drilled two 3/16" holes. No bigee.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Delta Unifence is a wonderful thing!*

The Unifence is an extrusion that is capable of laying on it's flat or standing vertical. It's a little difficult to clamp to for a sacrificial fence. That's why I removed it for the dado head. The other fence is used for general sawing vertically and for thin stock on it's flat.
The fence also can be slid out towards the operator or away. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

This problem is why I like my craftsman fence with "T" tracks in each side. (It was not original to the saw. It was a later addon.)

I keep two or three ready made sacrificial wood fences handy that can be used anytime I am using a molder tool, dado tool, or anything else that has the possibility of the blade touching the fence.

I do not understand why all fences are not made with the "T" tracks.

George

George


----------



## Crotalusco (Aug 13, 2009)

Well I really didnt want to start drilling holes in my new saw and fence.

So here is what I came up with. Works well.














































Its a snug fit along the fence with a little room 1/4 inch front to back to make it easier to remove


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow nice job I never though of something like that. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

It's just a tool, so why not drill holes to make it suit you?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I tried to tell him that, but he keeps thinking it's a pc of furniture.


----------



## dale r (Aug 29, 2009)

*Great job*

I've been thinking about how to create a sacrificial fence for my Unifence - it looks like you've done a great job fitting one. Thanks for the idea.

I wasn't keen on drilling holes in the fence either - and not because it's a "piece of furniture"!:thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I didn't drill any holes in the furniture*

just in a substantial piece of hardwood....duh. Your gonna saw into it anyway! What's the big deal here anyway? :blink: bill


----------



## dale r (Aug 29, 2009)

actually, i thought your approach was also useful - just a bit more involved (it seemed!) to install/uninstall ... or does the piece of wood slide onto the unifence guide?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nope*

I just drilled and counterbored 2 holes for 3/8 bolts, probably 7/16th for clearance. You could use spinner nuts with the T handles instead. This fence stays on that Unifence head full time, since it's only used for the dado head. It couldn't be more simple to remove and replace with the T bolts in the Unifence aluminum. It would take 2 minutes tops. Another option for straight line ripping would be a longer fence say 5 or 6 ft to straight boards that have a curve. The longer the fence the better with the concave surface to the fence touching in 2 places at all times. This makes the resulting cut the new straight edge, then flip the board cut side to the fence and your off and running. :thumbsup: bill 
BTW you might get some deflection but that's why I said a "substantial" piece of wood.


----------



## Crotalusco (Aug 13, 2009)

wow so much controversy over someone coming up with a solution to something that was different than your own. Dont be jealous

I think ill stick with my system and even improve on it. Thinking on it tonight I will make a few additional faces to be screwed onto my jig as shown.

Another layer to be screwed on that will get cut into and replaced as needed.

A taller fence board to be added. I think ill even add a miter track to it. Might be useful to add feather boards, Miter gauge or other jig accessories. I have seen where there are tips for using the table saw to cut tennons and even raised panels. 

Either way I am happy with my setup and personally think it will be both easier to just slip on the aux fence and more useful in the long run over a couple of screw holes.

You dont like it dont use it. But dont knock innovation because you are too ignorant to understand it.


----------



## waltamb (Sep 7, 2012)

*Delta Unifence*

Anyone have a complete for sale?


----------

